# LrdApoc please look at this



## ThorneMD (Sep 16, 2002)

I was bored and wanted to see some of the original posts and found your thread with art.  It is amazing and I am wondering if you would do three characters for me.

They are

Taka
Fighter1/Wizard 7 Half-Elf
Golden Hair
Barely Noticeable reptilian skin
longer leaner limbs
claws
orientally dressed in kimono
katana
greatsword
many spellbooks
a ring on his right hand
a staff of fire
a belt with many pouches
a cloak
a staff of fire
I say he is half-elf because he still dosen't know what his father is.

Bruumar
Male Centaur Druid
scimitar of frost
scimitar of fire
leather armor
long loose black hair
longbow on back

Roscoe
Male Halfling Rouge
studded leather
composite shortbow
shortsword at side
one daggar in boot
eight daggars across chest
cloak with the hood down
long braided blond hair
green eyes
extra short

If you decide to do them then thank you.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Sep 16, 2002)

can you post a link to that thread, ThorneMD?


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 16, 2002)

The thread is at 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17507


----------



## LrdApoc (Sep 20, 2002)

*sorry it took so long to reply...*

I'll see what I can do. Give me a week or so to get them done and I'll post them here. Also i can send them to your e-mail in a zip once I get them done. What size would you like them, and what format?

LrdApoc


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 20, 2002)

My e-mail is Ares0415@yahoo.com and the size is any size that is good for you.  I would like the pic to be in JPEG format. Thanks.


----------



## LrdApoc (Sep 24, 2002)

*1st one*

I'm going to post the Centaur for review.. this is a 1st attempt.. let me know if the image works for you, and if the changes I made are alright. I did not put the bow on his back, as I'm still (in reality) not sure how you put a longbow on your back.. since my research has shown longbows averages 6 1/2 feet strung, I placed it in his right hand in stead, and hung the scimitar of fire on his left hip. Not sure how to work in the other scimitar.

Also questions on the 1st character.. Taka..

When you say many spellbooks, do you mean 'travel' books or tomes? also.. the greatsword will not really fit under a cloak well.

I know these are RPG conventions, but when it comes to designing a character things can sometimes get a bit wierd.

LrdApoc


----------



## LrdApoc (Sep 24, 2002)

*Unninked/unworked Bruumar image*

(post deleted by LrdApoc)


----------



## LrdApoc (Sep 24, 2002)

Bruumar


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 24, 2002)

I like to modifications to Bruumar.  

As for th Greatsword and Taka, try having it outside the cloak.  Post a rough draft of that pic and I'll tell you if the look is good.

The spellbooks are tomes, and there are 4(I didn't have my character sheet with me when I wrote the description).  

I also recently got a Daikyu, which is the oriental version of a composite longbow with the grip closer to the bottom.

Thanks


----------



## Morgenstern (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 1st one*



			
				LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *I'm going to post the Centaur for review.. this is a 1st attempt.. let me know if the image works for you, and if the changes I made are alright. I did not put the bow on his back, as I'm still (in reality) not sure how you put a longbow on your back.. since my research has shown longbows averages 6 1/2 feet strung, I placed it in his right hand in stead, and hung the scimitar of fire on his left hip. Not sure how to work in the other scimitar.*




With an adventuring centaur, the easiest solution is to give him a "travel pack" that is slung on the horse body much like a trail bundle for mules (like a sadle but with no seat). Then you can hang a long bow (strung or unstrung) horizontally from the side of the pack and it will stay out of the way but still be comfortably at hand . If you are feeling really clever, the buckle for the pack will be on top with a good sized belt pull so, unlike a mule, the centuar can reach back and dump the pack quickly if he gets into combat.

Two scimitars suggest's dual weilding, so I'd either place them on opposite hips for cross-draw, or in an X over the shoulders for cross draw that way (in which case a quiver of arrows can go on the opposite hip from the side with the bow). I don't know if the poster mentioned it, but are the centaur's feet shod? A good, heavy set of iron horseshoes can go a long way towards staving in the head of an orc if you are a fighty-type centaur .

Nice detailing on the horse body. I go for a slightly more refines look in the face of my centaurs, but that's just a personal foible. Looks like you're off to a fine start . Up for another centuar character sketch?


----------



## Malessa (Sep 25, 2002)

Hope you'll understand that I'm going to go ahead and skip over your character sketch of Taka, and move to my next project.   Since LrdApoc looks as though he's taking good care of you.  

Btw, the Centaur looks great LrdApoc!


----------



## LrdApoc (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Malessa

BTW ThorneMD: I did some reworking of the image.. I noticed the proportions are a bit off on the human torso.. Got to love the scale function in Photoshop. Free Transform is a life saver.

I agree the face is not quite right either, so I am going to work on that as well.

Does he have any destinguishing facial characteristics other than the long wild hair.. maybe a famous person you picture him as.. etc. It'll help when I redefine it.

Once I get Bruumar where he needs to be I'll tackle Taka next. Hang in there. I might also get time to do some spot coloring.

LrdApoc


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 25, 2002)

If you can go with Morgenstern's suggestion.  The scimitars can be either in a X on his back or in his hands.  The pack idea is good.  Also, the face could be somewhat like Legolas from The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 29, 2002)

I also forgot one thing for Taka.  He has very slight horns at his temples.  Also please make him very muscular and lean.

Also do you know what a mul is?


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 4, 2002)

*update*

Just a quick note to let you know I'm still working on your pix.. it's been a busy week unfortunately but I will at least get one or two done by sunday.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 5, 2002)

*Taka*

Here's Taka!!.. sorry..  anyway below is the drawing i did for Taka. I did a little research and went oriental on him, with the exception of the huge honking greatsword


----------



## Ferret (Oct 5, 2002)

LrdApoc Can you see this please.
Torben is here


----------



## ThorneMD (Oct 5, 2002)

Okay, after I picked my jaw up off the floor.  I REALLY like it.  

Taka is just perfect.  

I do ask one thing.  Do you know what a mul is?  

My brother would like a pic of an NPC and wants to know if you'd do it.  

Thanks a million and I can't wait to see Roscoe.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 5, 2002)

*Mul*

According to my memory, a MUL is a 1/2 man 1/2 dwarf from Athas.. usually squat, slightly shorter than the average human and wide like someone raised on a heavy grav world. no hair.. is that it?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 5, 2002)

WOW LrdApoc, will you do some characters for _my_ game?


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 5, 2002)

You'd have to ask nicely.

DOH!


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 5, 2002)

_pleeeeease_       


btw, i'm glad ThorneMD likes his pics so far. aren't you glad i told you about it?


----------



## ThorneMD (Oct 5, 2002)

Okay 

Motubo
Male Mul Barbarian Cleric
Former Galdiator
5'9'' 220 (Mul's are all muscle)
skin = dark brown
Falchion at side
Gauntlets
Turban with a piece loose so he can cover his face
Loose v-cut tunic (short sleeves)
Loose arabian trousers
hand on Falchion
Necklace of Prayer Beads


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 7, 2002)

*Mr Fidget's Game Pix*

Well if You'd run a game I'd do pix.. then again I don't even do pix for my games anymore!


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 13, 2002)

*update*

Just a quick note to let you know I'm still about.. had a rough week so I did not get any protraits done, however I hope to complete them by next weekend. Then I can finalize, ink and correct them for you.


----------



## ThorneMD (Oct 13, 2002)

No problem at all.  I understand.  I just want to know if you will do the mul I posted as well.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 14, 2002)

Yup, I have that on the list as well.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 18, 2002)

*Roscoe- first pass*

here's my rough for roscoe.. I will be going back and inking/shading these pics once I have all the images approved.. I have some vacation coming and hope to have quality time with my art, wife and kids permitting.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 18, 2002)

okay now upload the pic


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 19, 2002)

*motubo*

here's motubo...


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 19, 2002)

*mul like motubo*

this is a more Mul like version..


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 19, 2002)

*Ferret is next I guess*

Well next up is ferret.. surprising I didn't get any female requests.. i guess I'm not as prolific as some of the other artists.. 

Thorne I will be retouching these in the next week or two, once I have the finalized, touched up images i will rescan and send them to your e-mail.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I finally looked at you drawings, LrdApoc, and they are pretty darn good.  So, any word on a certain wedding picture?  And I think Ludo should be in it eating the cake in the background


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 19, 2002)

*wedding pic*

Actually I will be doing that I just need to get everyone's character descriptions.. since I just got done shooting a real wedding I have some examples to go from.

Yes, we must have Ludo making a general ruckus in the back.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Excellent, I just need to figure out what Faroth looks like.  Give us something to do on Sunday I guess.


----------



## ThorneMD (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the pics.  Roscoe and Motubo are great.
You asked for changes ... thus, here they are:

Motubo:
Change the bandana to a TURBAN, he looks too much like a pirate (it's supposed to be more arabian nights)
Add a Mighty [+5] Longbow and a quiver (w/ arrows) across his back

Otherwise he's great 
Thanks


----------



## Ferret (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are cool, I have other charactersif you want to draw thekm but I'm not in dire need(Seemed like you wanted some vict....subjects to paint.....  )


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 7, 2002)

I read your post on Ferret's thread and I hope you can catch up soon.  I am still waiting for the re-inking of the characters, but can wait as long as you need.  The other thing is I am going to start a website soon and want to use this art.  How do you want me to give you credit.  Lastly, after you finish the art for Ferret I would like a character or two drawn if you don't mind.  


Thanks again


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 8, 2002)

*catchup and credits*

I will be caught up shortly, once I've done that I want to ink and possibly color the pix I did for you.

One thing I am considering is creating a format for portrait submissions, to ensure I have the information I need to get the characters right.

As far as credit.. I can add a watermark to the images you intend to post, or you can. Add my e-mail at the bottom. The images are yours to do with as you will.

I'd be happy to do more pix, but it's a busy time of year.. I'm working on a number of game reviews at work, and holidays are coming up. I promise to do my best though.

Shawn


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 8, 2002)

Couple of things.

1. Just do the pics when ever you can, I am in no hurry at all.

2. Just tell me the format and I will send all characters in like that.

3. What is a watermark.

4. As for more pics, I can wait as long as you need, do Ferret's pics first, relax a little, and then we can start on th new ones.

5. I think your becoming a little famous on the threads.


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 8, 2002)

a watermark is a digital imprint that resides in the image. Easy to add with Photoshop.

Famous? Me? Guess I need to read more threads


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 10, 2002)

*here's torben*

torben


----------



## Crothian (Nov 10, 2002)

Did I ever tell you you have game?  I mean you are a pretty darn good artist?  Sorry, too much sports today


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 10, 2002)

VERY nice!


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 10, 2002)

*Colors for Pics*

Only one thing that if you do color the pics that I need.

Taka, since he is in a clan, needs to have certain colors.

Shirt - Blue
Pants - White
Belt - Red
Hair - Golden Brown

I know he will look kind of like he is an American Patriot, but this are his colors.

Roscoe's boots are Boots of Elvenkind if that helps at all.

Just post a example of a watermark and I will add it to the pics when I post them on the website.

And by the way, I like Ferret's pic, very well done.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 11, 2002)

Now that kicks-ass! Yay!


----------



## Sidran (Nov 12, 2002)

Would you be up to another picture If I asked really nice ( it would be of a woman, and her tag along gnomish bodyguard) 

I would be much indepted to you if you would since I am teaching a newbie to the game and visuals are better than words sometimes with him. 


If you can and are willing let me know and I will post there stats, and bio's.


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 12, 2002)

*pic for sidran*

Sure, I'll give it a shot..

However I am working on a form to make this easier and to avoid some of the issues I've noticed on the boards..

The jist is this: 

I would like descriptive text: Include clothing/armor, weapons, major equiptment you would like in the image. Please consider that most of us put far more on a character sheet than a person would realistically wear/carry. If there is a unique feature on the weapon/armor list that.

Physical features are important, is the character short/tall, do they wear characteristic expressions that would show thier personality? Smirking a lot or looking clueless are examples.

Statistics are not a whole lot of help, because my idea of a 15 Con is not your idea of a 15 Con.

If you want to leave details to artistic impression let me know.. I want to make sure you get what you want out of this.

Thanks!


----------



## Ferret (Nov 12, 2002)

Posting an art request from another board:

Name: Torben Yonwey
Sex: Male  
Race: Gnome, Rock
Class: Ranger 
Body: Smal but tough around 3'2" and 42 pounds, with a large scar on his left arm going from his wrist to elbow. His main apperance is of a weary traverler, with his raccoon Çade. He has a Beard that goes around the chin from the height of the lips(!!!Don't get this wrong!!!  ). His eyes have a green rim and a hazel center.
Equip: Torben is skilled in the use of a Bow as well as a gnomish batle pick and the shortsword, he never keeps them drawn though, his bow, usually slung over his back has an inscription in gnomish "From my heart to theirs." His short sword was baught from a human and has no specific difference to it. His pick has a slender "blade" and the handle is curved like that of a scythe. On his back is a full back pack, and on his belt he has a bullseye lantern, a grappling hook. He also wears a green traveling cloak. On his right ear he has two rings pieced into it, on his left he has a single earring.
Alignment: Neutral good.


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey Ferret..

Is this the same Torben?? I noticed you changed the last name..

I'll do my best to rework the picture to match.. BTW how does a gnome wear a bullseye lantern? Is it a smaller, Gnome friendly lantern?


----------



## Sidran (Nov 13, 2002)

First off I just want to say that no matter what is written below, I am not a picky guy so if you wish to improv your mental image of her a little to fit your really awesome art style then go ahead and do what you think is best ( after all its your talent not mine that will help to get this image out of my head) 

Despite the very long description, and even a If it were a Actor/ Actress playing the part at the end I am giving you a total license to go out and be the creative person that you are, After asking you will you do it I have no say truthfully in how the art comes out ( And my only regret is I can not pay you for your labors in anything other than experience. ( So without further long winded adieu)

*Miirran Dax *
Rgr4/ Sor 4 Thorn of the White Rose 2, Discreet companion 10 
Half Dragon/ Half Cat Race ( Llan)  One thing not in the description below Miirran is tall and Lithe ( at 5’7” ) 

Miirran appears to have prominent Feline features mixed with that of a regular elf. (Note she should not have fur on her face or body but rather a Long mane like breadth of hair which she braids into whip like strands (see above) The hair is not all braided, as some of it flows down along her jaw line to about the back end of her cheek.  Her nose juts out into a cute looking elfin nose and her ears are furred, and pointy like a half elf. She has some what larger eyes than normal, that are slitted (like a dragon, or a cat), and she has small bony ridges on the fore part of her jaws (taken from her half dragon father).  She has long dainty whiskers, but not overly noticeable Otherwise her facial features are that of a elf.  ( She has no tail)
 (Also I do not know how you could draw this but she has what can only be described as what you would have if you morphed a leopards paws, and a delicate feminine hand.)  

Miirran has all the look of a spirited 18 year old Noble ( preferring to dress in fine revealing silk dresses when she can and in tight stylized leather armor that accentuates her features when she knows she is going to get dirty” ) By revealing I mean skin hugging clothing not immodest neck lines (In fact when in Noble clothing she wears high necked dresses in preference over the low cut dresses) She is famed for her feline-esque mischievous squint and dazzling smile (usually described as calculating, hmm, by those who dislike her) ( Its that smile a girl gives you when she really wants something).


As far as things that should be on her ( As in things that are characteristic of her) 1. and most important is the way her hair should be portrayed As part of the variant TotWR Prestige Class she has been trained to focus her _ki_ into her hair, which gives her the ability to use it like me or you would use a whip.  When she was raised up to the Rank of Thorn she was given a set ( 12+) of tiny thorn shaped blades that she weaves into her hair (only removing them to wash her hair)  2.   She wears a suit of Supple leather armor with the Pattern of the Thorn of the White Rose upon it ( A dark grey rose pattern flowing out over a light grey field) ( Or if you prefer a dress of the same colors with the same pattern) 3. Never without her custom made component belt which for the life of it looks like a handyman's tool belt (For a wizard that is) it should have a few larger and smaller hard leather pouches on it, and Vial holder ( which holds five beaker style vials of healing potion for quick fixes).  Also on her person (prolly on the back portion of the belt) She has a flute whose mouth piece looks like an eagles head (stylized down the flute’s shaft) this item is not a heavy must though she uses it a lot I just don’t think I can describe it enough without ugly basic drawings. 

4. she carries a pair of Yataghans (See pic below) with hilts shaped like  stylized roses  ( being a solitary rose with the pommel being a closed rose, the haft being the stem leading down in a reversed curve (Reversed curve meaning opposite that of the blade) directly into the Quillion ( Guard) which are shaped to be back to back thorns. ) 5. Her familiar Ferret  and Companion Lynx are optional though if you do a Portrait of Her in a dress with Rialdo I would love to see Stitch ( her pet Ferret) in the crook of her arm and or Qe Lin (the Lynx) at her feet playing (this is purely up to you)  

She is known for her wit, and her wiles, and has been known to trick her opponents with both her magics. and stealth, as well as her ability to talk her way into the hearts, or more appropriately beds of the important people of the world.  A fact which always makes her loyal Rialdo red with embarrassment.


She does not have a pack (See below for the reason)  


*Rialdo *

Exp (Forester) 2/ Brd 4/ Ftr 2 

Always overburdened with his Loyalty to Miirran Who ironically saved him from the Lynx Qe Lin long ago when she was but a Child, and he but an unfortunate ill suited forester turned adventurer. When she left for the Swords School of the White Thorn Rialdo went along for the journey to. As the young gnome went his knowledge increased. He learned to read and write with the help of Miirran, he learned the sword by serving as her Ginny pig. Over the passing of the time since The White Rose School, Rialdo has picked up many a skill Among which cooking, architecture, philosophizing, and the Small fellow has begun (quite recently) to write sonnets, and limericks about the many wonders he has seen and heard in the company of his Mistress. 

Appearance 

Rialdo is a very prim and proper middle aged gnome with graying tufts of hair spilling out from his black derby. He wears spectacles, old golden wire framed ones that give him a prestigious Carnegie look. Though quite fit he is a wisp of a gnome standing taller than the average (at 3’ 8” ) He enjoys the benefit of being the Confidant of a landed mistress, wearing nice tailored clothes ( A Overcoat, an undercoat, a vest a bow tie, and a nice frilly shirt, and his reading spectacles)  when in Court, and a Good Suit of Studded Leather when in the fray. While not a young gnome Rialdo is surely not elderly, His face is that of a older gnome with a longer nose, and quiet intelligent eyes, and a gray streaked goatee that he keeps neatly trimmed. He carries a Oversized MW fiddle on his back like its a Greatsword.

Oh as for things that show his personality a small one half mouthed inquisitive smirk, or a raised eyebrow usually will show his knowledge seeking attitude though he is usually more aloof, and scholarly (as if one could see him tangibly thinking) 

IF you choose to put him in a Portrait with Miirran I would like them to be in the Court clothing ( Her in dress, him in a nice dark green (or brown) frock coat with gentlemen's forest green cloak over his shoulder) He uses a Cane sword when in court and a Small Rapier when in Adventuring mode.  Other than that he always has a Book some where near or on him ( Usually open more than not) and If you chose to he Carries both his and Miirrans bags on an old Shetland (like) pony he calls Gnarleroot named for the tufts of furry hair over the ponies hooves (that more than not are gnarled) The pony at Miirrans command always wears a rope that is made to look like rose buds      

Anything else just ask 


Oh also if you need the reference 

Miirran has a Mia Sara sort of face and Rialdo has a much more sophisticated Warkick Davis (Willow) face. That is who I would cast anyway. 


My two major pictures I have in my Head either the duo in combat with some creature ( an orc for example) or The Two of them, the Donkey, and the Ferret ( The Lynx usually is out in the brush nearby)  in combat gear going down a well beaten trail. 

Or Miirran standing proud and noble in a a fine dress ( Her hair barbs used more like a deadly looking set of jewelry)  with Rialdo reading a book in his official outfit Standing at her right ( in the folds of the dress if you want) In the crook of her arm Stitch looks on curiously at the doings of some invisible passerby. 



Sword below is a Yataghan ( for visual reference)


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 14, 2002)

Thank you sidran, I did not mean to say that I would only fix pics I did if they were for pay.. I hope no one read it that way, merely that I am doing this on my own time, to keep my feet wet so to speak. I'm a Systems Administrator and writer by trade, but I sometimes dream of going back to my first love.. illustration.. specifically sequential art, but that take time Wife, Kids, and work don;t leave me much of that anymore..

So on that note, thank you for the kind offer, but payment is not an issue.. I will get started on your picture as soon as I finalize the ones I've done for Thorne and touch up the pic for Ferret.

Thanks for the complements, and I'll get to work on the image soon.


----------



## benhamtroll (Nov 14, 2002)

*Well, since you offered . . .*

If you get a chance, I have character I'd love a drawing of. 

Name: Kwan-Tom (The Nuclear Monk)

he's a 14th level human monk.  He's medium-tall, muscular without being heavily built.  Caucasian.  He wears blousy pants, loose around the ankles, and slippers of spider climb.  He also has the Eyes of Doom, which you can take all manner of creative license with.  They may be contacts, or funky glasses.  I'm not sure from the description . . .

He is often referred to as 'Sticky Monk', since he can climb ceiling and walls and perform his monk-iness from weird angles.  He even has a song, sung to the tune of the Spiderman theme:

Sticky monk, sticky monk
Has a really nasty funk
A little short, hitpoint wise
Sucks up damage from bad guys
LOOK OUT! Here comes the stick monk!

This comes from earlier in his career when he seemed to get dropped within 2-3 rounds of combat.

Weapon-wise, he carries a staff and some shurikens, but generally fights with his hands.  

He's bald (of course), and has a long suffering expression, due to the constant chiding from his companions.

Oh, and he has two keeps (due to bizzare luck with a deck of many things . . .)

If you get a chance to get around to him, thanks.

Chris


----------



## Ferret (Nov 14, 2002)

Esstl is an older version of the name. I'll edit it out.


----------



## Sidran (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks for agreeing to do me that big favor, was the description enough to get you the mental image or would you like more detail


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 22, 2002)

As I said you starting to become famous with your pics.

I need the two pics done for me if you can.

Bomefru
Male Wild Elf Barbarian/fighter
Icy Burst Dwarven Waraxe on one side
Quarterstaff in hand, holding like a martial artist
Belt of Mage Armor
Guantlet of Rust
Ring of spell Storing

Description

Bomefru's clothes are almost entirely covered in fur like the picture in the DMG. Bomefru describes himself as "Strong, Angry, but dumb like Big Tree".

Araust
Male Human Fighter
6'7''
Mercenary/Bounty Hunter
Sythe with some kind of Runes on it
Flowing Worn Cloak
Angry Look on face
Scar across Left Eye
Spiked Blonde Hair
Whip(optional)
The Sword that is in the below pic on his back, needed
Hitman Style Gloves


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 22, 2002)

I will get the pic to you, the site is all funky today


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 23, 2002)

I know I just asked you for two pics, but a friend would like a pic so........

Ark
Male Human Barbarian/Rouge
20 Years Old
6'5''
Long Black Hair
Mitheral Shirt
Greatsword
Migthy Composite Longbow
Quiver
Good Cloak
Moderatly Muscular
Standard Traveler's Outfit


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 23, 2002)

LrdApoc, love this thread!  Keep up the great work.  BTW, you don't mind doing a free character portrait for me do you?  I know you tend to take your time and that pay work takes first priority but I'd like your take on the following character.

-------------------------------------
*INGRID HALLOWORTH*

*Race:* Human
*Class:* 15th level druid (of Daghdha)
*Sex:* Female
*Age:* 45

*Alignment:* Neutral good

*Abilities*
Strength    12
Dexterity    9
Constitution    9
Intelligence    15
Wisdom    17
Charisma    5

*Possessions:* _+2 holy speed quarterstaff_, _amulet of natural armor +2_, backpack, belt pouch, candle (x5), druid's vestments, healer's kit, holy water (flask), holy symbol of Daghdha, musical instrument (flute), _potion of glibness_, _ring of protection +2_, _pouch of the plentiful berries *_, _serpentine owl_, scholar's outfit, smokestick (x2), spell component pouch, waterskin, winter blanket.
* L&L Spells and Spellcraft pg. 172

*Description:* Human, 5' 7" tall, long black hair, green eyes.  Ingrid won't win any beauty contests but she isn't horrid to look at either.  She's approaching middle age and is a little portly, which she tends to hide under heavy druidic robes.  She tends to wear green and brown in the spring and summer but switches to white and deep red garments in the fall and winter.  Her magical quarterstaff looks like a fallen tree limb, which has been cut off on both ends, sanded and polished.  She always carries her flute and numerous pouches - both mundane and magical.  Her serpentine owl is her closest friend, almost always being active and perched nearby.

*Background:* Ingrid is the mother hen of the Fallow's Cross Adventurers.  She doesn't go adventuring very often and is happiest being the voice of reason in the group.  She wishes the younger Adventurers would spend more time tending to the needs of the people of Fallow's Cross and less time gallivanting around the Eastern Shores on another quest.

Ingrid was born in the city of Cabaret near the end of the Second Ogre War.  She spent her early years ignoring the demands of her noble father to find a husband.  In fact, she didn't care for the company of people, let alone some man who would force her to live a life as a reclusive baby maker.

When she was twelve she ran away from her family into the wilds of the Eastern Shores.  She would have been eaten by wolves or worse if a kind old druid of Daghdha hadn't found her.  He cared for her like she was his own daughter teaching her the ways of the wilderness until she was old enough to take care of herself.

She left the old druid at the age of nineteen in search of her own little piece of unspoiled wilderness.  She found it and the community of Fallow's Cross.  Years before the community would become known for the Fallow's Cross Adventurers, Ingrid settled down near the southern edge of the community, tending to what she refers to as her 'flock of great souls with small wondrous dreams'.

She has lived in Fallow's Cross ever since and was content with her life until trouble arose with Mulmar the Sorcerer and then later with the priests of Loviatar.  Ingrid had tried to make the townsfolk see reason and that the priests couldn't be trusted.  They didn't listen to her and when the new Church of Loviatar was consecrated she was forced to flee into the wilderness.  She didn't go far and waged a one-woman guerrilla war against the church for years.  However, the druid was only one woman and the followers of Loviatar always rebounded.  That was, until Jason and Coromir came to Fallow's Cross.

Ingrid provided vital information to the young adventurers before they dealt with the denizens of Mulmar's Tower and the Church of Loviatar.  When all was said and done the mayor gave the two young adventurers the tower, in gratitude.  They asked Ingrid to live with them and tend to the tower while they went off adventuring.  She agreed, after all her home had been destroyed by the priests of Loviatar and she felt a motherly presence was needed to keep the two adventurers from getting to big for their heads.

Over the years, adventurers have come and gone through the tower.  Some on to other things and some to the grave.  Ingrid says goodbye to all of them in her own way.  She is quite fond of Coromir, Marie, and Marie's daughter Heather.  Jason isn't her favorite person but there's always hope.

Ingrid tends to fill a room with candles for light instead of a single lantern.  To her, reading and writing by candlelight keeps her closer to Daghdha.
-------------------------------------

Take your time.  No rush whatsoever.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## LrdApoc (Nov 23, 2002)

Wow, go away for a week and see what happens 

Anyway. I will be happy to do these additional image, my work schedule is changing so I'll have some more free time while at work to do illustration work.

As always be patient. I will get all of these done, and I still intend to color the previous pieces.. in fact I just did line copies of Taka and Roscoe. I also have a vacation week coming up, so we'll see what I can do.

For those of you posting new requests, just a note: I basically putup what I'm looking for in the character descriptions.. this will help me gauge what you picture and try to be spot on in the details.

Thanks for your faith in me.. at this rate I'm never going to get my SWAG pieces completed, but that's fine with me so long as you are all enjoying the pix.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 23, 2002)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Wow, go away for a week and see what happens *




Heh, soon you'll be a popular as Kip.  Of course, Kip's da man but your work is truely fantastic.



			
				LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *For those of you posting new requests, just a note: I basically putup what I'm looking for in the character descriptions.. this will help me gauge what you picture and try to be spot on in the details.*




Err, ya I noticed that after I posted.  However, Ingrid isn't a PC, she's an NPC and is open to any inpretation of the above that you feel like doing.  All I can suggest is to have her serpentine owl close by perched somewhere.


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 24, 2002)

Picture finally worked, This is the sword on the back of Araust


Sorry the pic is so far down


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 27, 2002)

Had some spare time, amazingly ... and looked at the pics you gave me and found a few tid bits that could use changing.  If you don't mind 

1. Falchion is on his left not his right
2. Make his head gear more like the Moor from "Robin Hoodrince of Thieves"


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 2, 2002)

*for sidran*

Miirran


----------



## Priest (Dec 3, 2002)

Priest [AKA Sidran] She is awesome love her tons, and sorry for the delay in answering back ( I was away for thanksgiving) The only thing I must ask of you is can you lighten the whiskers some when you do your second draft ( they aren't so noticible) other than that she is perfect right down to the to yataghans thanks


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 14, 2002)

A pic for the folks in the campaign I'm currently in.. the wedding pic is forthcoming after the players give me descriptions.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 21, 2002)

Sorry I've been slow lately folks, it's that time of year and I'm prepping a portfolio for school. I've decided to go ahead and get my Bachelors even if I never use it..

I promise to get back on the horse after Christmas... I still owe some of you some pics and I do need to practice my digital coloring.


----------



## Priest (Dec 22, 2002)

No prob on my part thanks again for the really cool pic of Miirran


----------



## ThorneMD (Jan 12, 2003)

Just wanting to know if your still doing the stuff and how everything is going?

In other words BUMP


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 12, 2003)

I live!!!

Yup I'm working on the remaining pics. I start class tomorrow but I should still have them all done by the end of this week.

After that I promise I will be doing some color work on the original pics. I've had to jump through a lot of hoops to get signed up for school, but as part of that I will be using some of this work as assignment practice.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 17, 2003)

*2 down, 4 to go.*

Okay, I have two of the 6 requests outstanding done.

Sidran's Rialdo and benhamtroll's Kwon-Ton

I'm in work on Bomefru, Araust, Ark and Ingrid. They should be posted tomorrow night.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 17, 2003)

First Rialdo... This is a portrait more than a character sketch.. I used a picture of Warwick Davis as a model.. since he was in the description.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 17, 2003)

Try that again.. looks like it didn't all upload.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 17, 2003)

next up is Kwon-Ton with his spiderman slippers


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 17, 2003)

Apoc, here is my character request, if you will:

Ichen Gar, aka Filthy Ike
Male half orc Rogue/Fighter
Body structure is fairly tall (6'0") and solid (200 lbs.), with the weight evenly distributed over his frame.  He has black hair worn short and spiked.  A black veil conceals his face below his eyes, but doesn't wrap all the way around, his ears aren't covered.  He wears magical studded leather armor, with fingerless gloves and shin-high leather boots.  He wields a magical mace in his right hand, it is usually hanging in a belt loop on his right hip.  He is also armed with a masterwork light crossbow slung over his left shoulder, a quarrel of bolts on his left hip, and a dagger in his right boot.  Miscellaneous equipment includes a belt with 4 pouches and a backpack usually slung over his right shoulder, but he drops it to the ground when he's getting ready for combat.

If you need more info, please let me know.  And thanks in advance for doing this.


----------



## benhamtroll (Jan 18, 2003)

*Danke!*

Cool!  Thanks!


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 19, 2003)

Here's Bomefru for ThorneMD


----------



## ThorneMD (Jan 21, 2003)

Chin drops to floor.

You just keep amazing me over and over again.  I can't beleive how good Bomefru came out.  The pic is perfect and I love the modificaions.  Can't wait until the pics that you are coloring come too.  Thank you.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey all, excellent pictures again , Could you, if you are redoing torben, base his clothing, on Naull from the alignment section of the phb


----------



## Priest (Jan 21, 2003)

He is awesome LrdApoc thank you tons its a perfect copy of my mental image and Warwick Davis was captured in all the right places. 

Its nice to see Rialdo smile


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## LrdApoc (Feb 7, 2003)

Working on Ingrid Knightfall.. just an update I have not forgotten you


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 8, 2003)

Didn't think you had... just a friendly bump.


----------



## LrdApoc (Feb 8, 2003)

*Jarn the wanderer*

here's something I'm working on for one of EP's projects.


----------



## LrdApoc (Feb 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## ThorneMD (Mar 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

VERY good!


----------



## ThorneMD (Mar 15, 2003)

just a friendly bump.

By the way, are you like still doing my pics or is this thread dead.


----------



## Ferret (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey, great drawings! I realise I'm not geting that redraw I asked for previously. I don't need it anymore, if you want to you can and if some one can please colour torben.


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 7, 2003)

Hello .........................Hello .........Hello 

Just another bumb, would like a answer to see if I can still expect my pics or if you just stopped.


----------



## LrdApoc (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry.. the thread is not dead.. I just am swamped at the moment with work, school and industry work. I will get around to them it's just really hectic for me these days,


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 18, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Sorry.. the thread is not dead.. I just am swamped at the moment with work, school and industry work. I will get around to them it's just really hectic for me these days, *




Take your time, LrdApoc.  All those thing you listed should come first.  We're patient!


----------



## ThorneMD (May 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## Ferret (Jun 17, 2003)

*Bumps along road for two pages*

Anyone here?


----------



## ThorneMD (Jun 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 1, 2003)

Okay.. I'm going to be straight with everyone.. I owe a few of you new pieces and some I would love to do color on. Does anyone still care??

*smirk*

Speak up so I can put you guys on the plate.. I'm hoping to get caught up before school starts back up on the 17th.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 1, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Okay.. I'm going to be straight with everyone.. I owe a few of you new pieces and some I would love to do color on. Does anyone still care??
> 
> *smirk*
> 
> Speak up so I can put you guys on the plate.. I'm hoping to get caught up before school starts back up on the 17th. *




I'm speaking up. (That would be the portrait of Ingrid, just to remind you.)


----------



## James Heard (Jul 1, 2003)

Would you mind if I posted some of your work that I've worked the color on? Here is an example (sorry if I got your sig scrawl wrong, it disappeared and I had to reinvent it)


----------



## ThorneMD (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been speaking up.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 1, 2003)

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> *I've been speaking up. *




yes you have


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 6, 2003)

James Heard said:
			
		

> *Would you mind if I posted some of your work that I've worked the color on? Here is an example (sorry if I got your sig scrawl wrong, it disappeared and I had to reinvent it) *




Not too bad James.. did you do this with Photoshop?

I'd suggest looking back through the thread, Thorne posted the colors for his character a wile back.. also you might consider using layers in Photoshop and then using multiply to soften the effect of added colors.

If you're looking to learn computer coloring there are some excellent resources on the web for both Photoshop and Paintshop Pro.


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 18, 2004)

Does anyone know what happened to LrdApoc?


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 13, 2006)

Bumping the Bump of an Ancient Bump


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2006)

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what happened to LrdApoc?




Yes.  Life happen.  He and his wife had another kid two years ago work has been very busy for him, last summer he and the whole family moved, and other things.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 15, 2006)

*I'm not quite dead yet*

Sorry.. life has been busy - I'm burried in writing work and working work.. I'm still lurking from time to time though.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 15, 2006)

It's ALIVE!

Yay. Good to hear from you, even if there won't be any art, its all good


----------

